# Baby waking/crying frequently after starting solids.



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi,
Leyla is now five months and this week I started her on some baby rice.  As she is a big baby(20lbs) I have been told by f&f that she may need her solids and she was very interested in my food.

Since starting her on the baby rice - which she seems to love - she has not been sleeping well. I am exhausted.  She has always been a restless baby after 3.30am but now she is waking the first half of the evening too, after putting her down at 7pm she is waking nearly every hour or so. She doesn't just cry- she screams. It's usually because she has lost her dummy - but this never seemed to bother her before so I'm thinking that her sleep may not be deep enough so she becomes aware that dummy is not there. 

DH is worried that it might be the solids - I also gave her pear yesterday and today.  I dont know if its that as she seems to go back to sleep if I pick her up. 

We also came back from a 2 week holiday when all this started too.  She was surrounded by lots of family and had a lot of attention - in fact she was really well behaved, contended and slept very well - even during the day.  
Since we've been back she has not been settled and she is crying more and getting angry too which is really out of character as shes such a calm baby..  We now dont know whats causing this behaviour as both changes have happened at the same time.
I also changed milk today to the no2 Aptamil (hungry baby).

Should I go back to just formula for a few days to see if it is the solids?  She does so love eating though.
Please help.
Thanks
Claudia


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Claudia

How are things going?

Jxx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm exhausted!!! 

Well, I cut down her baby rice even though it was obvious that she wanted more - but to be honest it hasn't made any difference to her waking up. I'm following the GF guide to weaning and am still only giving her a couple of teaspoons.  DH now says that since we've started giving her solids she seems more hungry but I haven't cut down on her milk.  I have stopped using the Aptamil no2 as her eczema looked like it was coming back and I think it could have been cos of the richer milk. 

I'm thinking of starting a sleep diary but I dont know if there is anywhere anyone who can help with sleeping.  Do sleep clinic exist in the UK? I'm trying to get her to sleep during the day as she only sleeps 1/2 3 x a day and I dont think thats enough.  To get her to sleep longer I actually slept with her yesterday and she slept 1hr at 9am and 11/2 at 12:30 but she didn't sleep all afternoon so when she went to bed she was over tired.  From 2:30 am we were up every hour as she kept waking and couldn't get back to sleep.
Funny the other night though she slept from 12 to 5 which was amazing so I need to start writing down what we are doing differently each day.

Leyla is 20lbs which I know is big for a 5 month old ( I'm tiny but DH is tall). Do you think therefore she may need more solids as in quantity per feed?

thank you from a sleepy mum
Claudia


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Claudia

Your HV can help with your sleep diary. If not you can send it to me  

Re solids..each baby is different so be lead by her re amounts.

Some areas to have sleep clinics but your HV should beable to help in the first instance.

Jxx


----------

